# Expediting offer from A* STAR



## eeeyam

Dear All, 

I interviewed within a group for A STAR research institute a few weeks ago. The HR contacted me about two weeks ago copying the PI and informed me that they are "looking into the remuneration package" and asked me to send me documents such as passport, pay slip etc. My question is 2 fold: 

1. I am from the US, does her email mean they will be making an offer or am I getting too excited for no reason? Just want to make sure I understand the terminology right and if asking for these documents is typical before making an offer. 

2. Any info on how long the HRs there take if they have to come up with an offer letter? I have final rounds of interviews here and don't want to miss A Star opportunity if they take too long! Any approach to expedite the process? 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## simonsays

if they ask you such info, you are in the short list .. not sure if I can confirm if you are '*the chosen one*' or not .. 

Yes, these documents are standard, especially when you are going to work for govt related agencies .. 

How long it takes ? since CNY is over, maybe 1 week to 2 months ??  again .. it is always case by case .. companies evaluate you based on availability, urgency, and need for pass etc.

Only A Star can answer


----------



## eeeyam

ecureilx said:


> if they ask you such info, you are in the short list .. not sure if I can confirm if you are '*the chosen one*' or not ..
> 
> Yes, these documents are standard, especially when you are going to work for govt related agencies ..
> 
> How long it takes ? since CNY is over, maybe 1 week to 2 months ??  again .. it is always case by case .. companies evaluate you based on availability, urgency, and need for pass etc.
> 
> Only A Star can answer


Thank you very much!  I hadnt applied for an advertised position, one of my professors forwarded my resume to them. Will update once I hear back!


----------



## eeeyam

Dear All,

I received a salary proposal from A Star but the base salary seems very low ($4700 p.m) I was wondering if anyone had an opinion of whether this is good enough. I am single with no family.


----------



## simonsays

For research jobs, that's a fair pay. And you can make do with that, if you have no 'vice'  

A shared apartment at about 1,000 S$, and other expenses at 1,000 S$ .. can do lah !

Note that in Singapore, Singaporeans make do with much less  

I would you and only you can decide.

I know people who have joined A-Star for much higher .. with PhD and those who are at almost half the pay with masters .. 

For me, 4.700 is a fair pay .. considering the economic climate and the current restrictions being placed on 'foreign talent'


----------



## bojan

Hi. I apply for Research Associate position at A-star. May I ask if you have PhD? And can you give me some advice regarding the informal interview with A-star? Im heading an informal interview so need some advice. 

Thanks


----------



## bojan

Hello

I will have informal interview with A*star as well for research position. Would like to ask what kind of question they ask on this informal interview. Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## simonsays

bojan ... are you serious?

as a RA you are expected to present yourself .. not someone else ...


----------

